# MrsDieselEngineer's Herd Journal



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello All!  I decided to start a Journal 

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
We live in New Hampshre, and we have 4 seasons up here.  Tourist (summer), Foliage (fall), Ski (winter), and Mud (spring).  And yes we do actually call them that!  

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
MrDieselEngineer and I have been married for a little over a year, no kids yet (other than the 4 legged kind).

3.    How would you define your farm?
A work in progress 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Working on becoming more self reliant.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
Nope

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Hubby can!

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
The animals of course   I've always had a love for them.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Slowly turning it from a hobby to an occupation 

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I can drive a tractor (and do almost everyday), skidsteer (when we rent one), and it would be fun to try driving a semi, but have never done so.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
Once in a while, don't normally have time.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes.  We have Boer goats, one pygmy doe, chickens, and turkeys and ducks now and then.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
I can operate a wood lathe, hubby can operate a metal lathe.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I don't really enjoy gardening but do grow one for fresh veggies.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
For fun now and then, using bait.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
We have 5 acres of mostly sand in the country.  And yes we do own it 

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Yes, and try to use herbs in place of synthetic drugs.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
We use a wood stove to heat the house all winter.  And I have cooked on it before.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yes!  And I like using things we've produced on our farm 

We currently have 10 Boer goats, 9 does and 1 buck (soon to add another buck to the herd though).  One pymgy doe, who hopefully took with her breeding to LivinWrightFarm's Marly.  We also have 3 turkeys, who will be going in the freezer soon, along with the two muscovy ducks.  As far as chickens go we have a wide variety of breeds and mixed breeds and vary between 10-60 chickens during the year.  Right now we're down to around 15 for the winter.

MrDieselEngineer works for Military Sealift Command, and is a Chief Engineer.  He's gone for 4-5 months at a time keeping the Navy supply ships in working order   He loves his job and gives me a pretty free rein with the farm.  

We also have an Australian Cattle dog who used to help keep the goats in line.  He's only 4 but has hip dysplasia so he's mostly retired.  We're on the search for a puppy to train to help around the farm.

Oh, we can't forget Levi although he's not ours, I'm training him for my niece.  He's a 4 year old POA mix pony, stands 12 hands high and is a lovable although mischievous fellow.  And of course our new guard Donkey, Hunter.  He's a very sweet donkey and is very good with the goats.  We have tons of coyotes coming through here and we needed something to help deter them.   Our "pasture" is about two acres of woods that the goats have cleared, they can come and go from the barn as they please.  That's about it!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahh, you sure have the dream life with how your hubby is with you and the farm! Hmm.... does your hubby have an unmarried brother who is the same way? 

Do you still plan on getting that Ober doe? or have you decided against getting 7 cups of milk per day from one goat?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoyed reading your journal.   Thank your DH for his service.  I'm really glad he loves his job. 

Wishing you success with your plans to self sufficient.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Ms. Research 

LOL, No unmarried brothers, sorry   They sold the Ober doe on me even after I had told them I was coming up for her...   Aargh...  keeping an eye out for another one.

Brrr, it's getting chilly at night.  A few of the goats look borderline shivering.  They better get going with hair growth!  I heard a rumor that we might see some snowflakes by the end of this week... I sure hope not!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, my Goats and Sheep don't have alot of hair yet and we should be getting near freezing at night by the end of the week.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 24, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Thanks Ms. Research
> 
> LOL, No unmarried brothers, sorry   They sold the Ober doe on me even after I had told them I was coming up for her...   Aargh...  keeping an eye out for another one.
> 
> Brrr, it's getting chilly at night.  A few of the goats look borderline shivering.  They better get going with hair growth!  I heard a rumor that we might see some snowflakes by the end of this week... I sure hope not!


Sorry to hear about the miscommunication with the Ober.  Hope your successful in obtaining another. 

Season is coming fast here too.  Getting darker faster at night.   Waking up with a chill in the air from cooler nights.   Hoping the snow holds off until your goats are ready.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, we made the mistake of shaving our adults back in August when we had that big heat wave... Momma has only grown back about 1/2 of the coat she had before.... not going to be shaving our herd again. I will comb out their winter coats when spring starts getting warmer, but that is the most I will do.  I can always moisten their horns in really hot weather to help cool them down.

This talking about the cooler weather reminded me, I need to bring you back your goat fashion coat


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 25, 2011)

No hurry to bring back the coat, they don't really fit the boers anyways... 

The woodstove is going full blast this afternoon and tonight, and it sure feels good   It's our only source of heat and it does a great job!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 25, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> No hurry to bring back the coat, they don't really fit the boers anyways...
> 
> The woodstove is going full blast this afternoon and tonight, and it sure feels good   It's our only source of heat and it does a great job!


Hey, looking for a nice Wood stove for a Christmas present for my friend.  Are the ones at Lehman's any good or do you recommend any.  
It will be a rustic Log Cabin with 1 1/2 story's and the wood stove will be used for cooking as well.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 27, 2011)

The Hearthstone soapstove stoves are wonderful, we have the Mansfield and it heats a 2400 sq ft house. 

Ruger's doe kid is doing well, eating very well and looks like she's grown even from this morning!  Also picked up two new does today!!  Boer mixes, possibly nubian?  The doe with spots is looking like she needs to be wormed so that will happen tomorrow.


















We're having terrible mud problems down by the barn, I'm almost wishing it would freeze so it would be solid ground again.... it's cold and very wet out so the goats are all looking very miserable.


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lehmans is great!  They are located about 40 minutes from me.  I love going in there and browsing around and shopping.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am SO envious.  I only get to ogle from the interweb.  I would of thought more people on here used Wood burning cook tops as so many seem to be trying to live off the grid.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 28, 2011)

> 77Herford wrote:
> I am SO envious.  I only get to ogle from the interweb.  I would of thought more people on here used Wood burning cook tops as so many seem to be trying to live off the grid.


I'm jealous as well!  I love looking through Lehman's catalog and online!

Oh, and we're looking for a wood cook stove too   Although I do cook on top of the soapstone stove we have, you just have to be very careful.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like Ruger might have a touch of mastitis....   Her left side has hard lumps and the kid isn't sucking from it at all.  I milked her out this morning and again this evening, massaging the lumps out but there is one near the tip of the teat that is going to take some work.    Ugh.  

Good news is that the kid is doing great and is quite the friendly little thing.  Trying to decide if she really had a boer father or not... I remembered I had a Toggenberg buck for about a week before the Boer buck arrived and the Togg did get in with the girls for a day, a couple days before the Boer.  What do you all think?  Does she look like she has Togg in her?  Her color doesn't look true boer to me but then she is only 75% boer anyways!  LOL, goats are fun


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't see any Togg.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, we have 12" of snow 
It just seems too early for this to be starting!  But at least we didn't get the 21" of snow my brother got 2 hours from here


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that's a lot of snow.  Just got a little dusting here in New Jersey.  Only a few patches left due to the rain after the snow.  

Yes I'm with you on the "way too early" for snow.  Could this be any indication of what we have in store for us this winter?  :/


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope not... although the old farmers almanac did predict a wet winter.  Which probably translates into snow.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 31, 2011)

It depends on where you sit. The map that the F.A. has for this winter is hard to read for the Ossipee area.. we are either going to have wet and cold, or cold and mild... hoping it will be just cold & mild! 
The weather history for NH shows that if we get snow in October, then the rest of the winter will be mild in regards to accumulation... here's hoping that's the way it works out this year!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's hoping to a mild winter!!

Good news! Ruger's case of Mastitis cleared up, no hard lumps and milk is clean   Skeet won't nurse on that side though... and because I've been milking her out quite frequently that side is needing to be milked.  Not really a bad thing but not planned on.  She gave me two cups this morning and by the looks of her udder this afternoon we're going to have another two cups tonight!  So, a full quart a day.  Not bad for a boer 

Weighed the babies this morning, Sparkle is 30 lbs (8 weeks) and Skeet is 10lbs (4 days).  You can almost watch them grow from day to day 

Anyone know how to build a good solid creep feeder?  I tried using a cattle panel and snipped one horizontal bar out and found out that a 225lb buck can squeeze through a 6 x 12 inch hole.... horns and all.  and that 10 goats CAN fit in a 3' x 4' area.  They looked like a can of sardines...  haha!  Extracting them I almost needed a pry bar


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 3, 2011)

New goats!  Picked up a 4 year old Oberhasli doe and a Nigerian/Boer mix, tri colored doe, who should be about 2 months pregnant to a Nigerian.  Of course I NEEDED two more goats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















LivinWright Farm and I drove round trip 9 hours to pick up these guys and their new extremely cute Nigerian kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But we had fun!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL, YES we DID!   LOVE the smileys! and *our* new herd members! 

* by our I mean ours and yours too!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 5, 2011)

Jaqui (from LivinWright Farm) came over yesterday and helped me install a buck pen   Right now it's housing Marley and Daisy (from LivinWright Farm) and my own Pygmy, Ruka.  Bullet is also temporarily installed there.  

Casanova has bred two of the Boer does so far since his arrival on Tuesday.  Looks like a couple other does may be coming into heat as well!  We should have 3 does kidding in December, one in Jan-Feb, and a few more in March and April   Lots of kids!  Already have a couple buck kids spoken for, so hopefully at least one or two of the does have a buckling  

My DH is coming home this coming week!!!       He's been deployed since July, it will be wonderful to have him home again!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 5, 2011)

You KNOW you are addicted when you will drive anywhere to get your fix!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new goats!   But more congratulations on your DH coming home!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks!! I just got word DH will be home on Tuesday!  So excited


----------



## daisychick (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats on DH coming home!!     I can't imagine going through what military wives have to go through, I am a big baby.   Does he get to stay home this time or just home for a while???

Congrats on the new goats too!!  They are keepers.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, didn't know your DH was deployed.   Congrats on him coming home.  What branch is he in?   And congrats on the new goats.   






  meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 7, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh, didn't know your DH was deployed.   Congrats on him coming home.  What branch is he in?   And congrats on the new goats.
> 
> http://www.tiptopglobe.com/skin/smile/s7862.gif  meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


 

My DH works for Military Sealift Command, he's not in the military but works for them.  He's a Chief Engineer on board supply ships.  

Daisychick, Normally he's gone for 4-5 months at a time and home for a month in between, but this time he gets almost 2 months off 
It is hard, but it makes him coming home like a honeymoon over and over again   And who doesn't like that?! LOL


----------



## rascal (Nov 7, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> My DH works for Military Sealift Command, he's not in the military but works for them.  He's a Chief Engineer on board supply ships.
> 
> Daisychick, Normally he's gone for 4-5 months at a time and home for a month in between, but this time he gets almost 2 months off
> It is hard, but it makes him coming home like a honeymoon over and over again   And who doesn't like that?! LOL


Contractor! Good deal! I'm trying to talk mine into it after he gets out.  Sadly I kinda miss my "ME" time during deployment.  Lol. Two months... just enough to enjoy him before his drives ya nuts! Hehehe Cograts


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure has been a busy week!  Enjoying having DH home, and we've got lots of catching up to do 

Goats are all doing well, everyone got trimmed and we only had a couple minor rodeos   But out of 16 goats (I think that's how many we have...) only two were hard to trim.  Our big boy Casanova is SOOOO good with getting his feet trimmed, he just stand there and has never even tried to pull his foot away   I'm really glad we decided to use this buck, he might not be perfect (close though!) but his temperament more than makes up for it.  He's gentle with the girls but gets the job done!

It looks like we only have more more doe to kid this year, then everyone will be kidding in March/April if they took.  Casanova has bred almost all the does, just waiting for two more to come into heat.  We'll have two dairy does for milk next spring!  We have Bee, the Oberhasli and now Amelia, the Toggenberg.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, That Amelia is an amazing "little" critter! I swear she has to have some whitetail in her DNA. That stance, that alertness, that color, that pin straight/super erect tail 

Technically you have 3 dairy girls... you could more than likely count Bonnie(Boer x Nigerian - said for those who don't know) in that catagory... she already has sprouted a nice little udder, and it is by no means done yet


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup, that's true!  She just might end up a good milker


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

If she can keep up with our Momma or surpass her, then she will be in decent ranking. At her height, Momma was giving us 1 1/2 Qts per day... Wish I could get her back up to that now, but she has started the slow decline.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Update!  I finally got up the courage to attempt tattooing   DH held Sparkle while I fussed over readying her and then finally just did it!  First ear went smoothly, second ear the poor kid screamed   But it was over quick and both ears have good solid tattoos!!!  Next up was Casanova, after searching his ears in vain for tattoos we decided to go ahead and do him too.  He's such a sweetheart, DH held him firmly and Cass just flinched but that was all.  Both ears went smoothly  

Sparkle has been sold and is off to a new home early Thanksgiving morning to help get a family over in VT started in Boers.    I'll miss having her around.... but she'll have a good home.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving MrsDieselEngineer


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Eleven!  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  We had a great day with DH's family with lots of wonderful  food.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 26, 2011)

After 11 inches of the cold wet stuff (snow), the goats aren't too happy about it.  But I told them it isn't going to hurt them and I'm not feeding them inside on a beautiful day.... took some persuasion! LOL
Got outside with the camera, so lots of pictures 

Casanova would have stayed in but since the girls were leaving without him...












Here are a few of some of the girls...
First is Bonnie (NDxBoer mix)





and Dandy, commercial Boer (I have no clue what percentage)










Part of the herd:





Hunter is our guard Donkey, and Levi is the pony in training 





Levi's eye, he's very curious...





Hunter










Sorry, no pictures of Skeet (the only kid at the moment) or the Dairy does.  They were in the barn.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

Yes Casanova looks miserable.  Glad you informed him he can't melt in snow and not miss a pretty day outside.  

Love the pic of Dandy.  Looks like he's smiling.   Also Bonnie.  Love the ears and the smile

Close up of Levi's eye is exquisite.  Always love horse's eyes.  So soulful.  

Beautiful herd.  Again thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 29, 2011)

More pictures!  

This time mostly of Skeet and a few of Bullet 























Skeet is very hard to take pictures of, she never stands still!  Always running, jumping and going a bit crazy   She is a sweetheart though and loves her head and shoulders scratched.

Bullet, being black is hard to take pictures of as well.  But at least he'll stand for pictures!!

ETA, one more picture!  Our paddock next to the barn is a complete muddy mess.... but the goats have two acres that isn't and why do they like the mud?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Enter those in the goat pic contest !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 29, 2011)

Adorable goats! How old are they?


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 29, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> More pictures!
> 
> This time mostly of Skeet and a few of Bullet
> 
> ...


Lol, I like Bullets round belly. I bet he'll be a looker when fully grown but I'm still a novice when it comes to Goats.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks  
Skeet will be 5 weeks old on Dec 1st. & Bullet is 6 months old.  Bullet should be a big boy, and he's going to be a real looker when he's full grown


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a fun day yesterday   Hubby and I took the NRA pistol course and concealed carry course.  It was well worth it!  Learned lots and had tons of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got to do tons of shooting and real life scenes in an outdoor pistol range house.  The instructor was in the movie Lethal Weapon 3, and he taught the hollywood folks proper gun skills.  Or tried to   Anyways, can't beat a good day of shooting!

Sophia is keeping me guessing as to when she's actually going to have her kids.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at Rottweiler puppies  They are SOOOO cute!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't forget to check with your insurance agent, first, about any potential changes to your policy....  I knew some people in Ossipee that lost their policy because they got a Rottie, which their policy didn't allow them to have.... Sadly, they are one of those breeds that insurance agencies from upon you having... It stinks that they got the rep. of being big mean attack dogs.  

<---- This is me, looking out for my sister ( in C )


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 11, 2011)

We'll be looking at some adorable Rottweiler pups on Sunday!


----------



## RPC (Dec 11, 2011)

Rotties are my favorite breed of dogs. I am really jealous of you right now.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

I went looking through everything that I read on a daily basis and some how your journal wasn't there so I added you again to my list. I love your pictures and when are you getting a puppy? The rotties look adorable.  I like the one with his head tilted.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, looks like we're getting a pup from this litter!    Not sure which one yet but we're going up there on Sunday to pick one!   Should be fun!

Sophia might kid today!  Keeping a close eye on her


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Yes, looks like we're getting a pup from this litter!    Not sure which one yet but we're going up there on Sunday to pick one!   Should be fun!
> 
> Sophia might kid today!  Keeping a close eye on her


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 15, 2011)

Pictures!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 15, 2011)

Where did the brown headed kid come from? Or I guess I should ask who had it?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

AWWWW ...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

The brown headed kid is Skeet, who's mother is Ruger.  If you go back in my journal a little bit you'll see more pictures of her.  She's two months old now.  Adorable and sweet temperament


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> The brown headed kid is Skeet, who's mother is Ruger.  If you go back in my journal a little bit you'll see more pictures of her.  She's two months old now.  Adorable and sweet temperament


Thanks for explaining. I probably saw her orignally but forgot about it. I try to keep up with everyones journals and posts. SO many kids being born gets confusing. All your babies are looking wonderful. Makes me really want more land and some does a whole lot more, or just some babies here would work!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL, do you have does bred?  If so you'll have babies soon enough!! 

Here are a few pics of the new kids!

This first boy is very adventuresome 















This little guy is a momma's boy


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope, no does even here.  Just our 2 wethers. We sold our pygmy doe to my father, because she was too wild for us. I did just find out she has been bred now though by his buck. DH mentioned maybe getting a bred doe today though! Maybe we can find one cheap soon. I would love to have a bred doe around. I would love to have my kids experience a birth, and be able to be around a baby from birth.


ETA: They are some very handsome boys.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

I LOVE babies!  And when they get bigger they are still babies...  Just bigger.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the new kids.  

Love the first pic.  He is going to be the Herd "Heartthrob".  You can see in the photo, he has one unique personality.  

They are absolutely sweet.  

Hoping Mom and kids are doing well. 

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, we took the LONG trip up into northern Maine and came home with the cutest pup 
She's an 8 week old Rottweiler and we named her Shiloh.  She weighs 14lbs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

OHH BOY !!! PUPPY LOVE !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Well, we took the LONG trip up into northern Maine and came home with the cutest pup
> She's an 8 week old Rottweiler and we named her Shiloh.  She weighs 14lbs
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/nhspanishmustang/DSCN3995.jpg
> ...


Oh my gosh she is adorable. I am jealous, I want another rottie. Are you going to use her around the farm? Or just a family pet? She has a very nice body, and a nice head. Good job! Congrats, and thank for sharing. Oh and one more thing, I hope you will post pictures as she gets older.  It would be neat to see what she looks like. If not, totally understand.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure I'll post pictures   LOTS AND LOTS of pictures   Don't know yet if we'll put her to work or not.  We're going to wait and see how she likes the animals around.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Sure I'll post pictures   LOTS AND LOTS of pictures   Don't know yet if we'll put her to work or not.  We're going to wait and see how she likes the animals around.


  That makes me so happy to hear about more pics.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is adorable and love her stance and not cowering she is going to be an awesome addition


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 19, 2011)

No, she is very bold for a young pup


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

She is so cute! What is her personality like?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 19, 2011)

So far she seems very biddable, and has a happy disposition   If she gets scared she'll whine a little but if you encourage her she'll come forward to smell whatever frightened her.  We introduced her to the chickens, they're taller than she is and are a bit intimidating to a young pup, lol.  But I know that will change as she gets bigger so I'm just watching what she'll do.  Keeping her away from the big animals for now (goats, donkey, pony) as all will squash her if she ever goes near them.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

That's great! Good idea about holding off with the heavier animals. So great to hear that thing's are going well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh!  This picture is just too cute for words!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 19, 2011)

She is adorable


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!  This picture is just too cute for words!
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/nhspanishmustang/DSCN3986.jpg


Should I tell you exactly what she was doing in this picture?  She was tasting her very first chicken poo.... at least she's cute. LOL


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing like a puppy to enrich the family life.


----------



## RPC (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG I am so jealous right now she is really cute.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy!  Absolutely adorable.  Love Rotties.  

Wishing you all the best with her.   She does look strong.  Appears to be she's from a very good line.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very Cute!!!!!! 

My dogs just LOVE Chicken poo!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

Just was wondering how everything is going with your little princess?


----------



## oxdrover14 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

Mrs DieselEngineer!

Hope you are enjoying your new puppy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Quick update, it's been very busy getting a few projects finished up before my husband leaves tomorrow  

The new pup is 9 weeks old today, doing very well and is funny to watch   Goats are all doing well, we have two does here to be bred and they'll be here until they come into heat and actually get bred.  Hoping Bullet is up for the task!  I'd love to see some kids out of him, but he's 6 months old so we'll see what he does.  If he isn't interested, our big boy Casanova will be!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been very busy lately and haven't had much time at all to enjoy BYHs.  Hopefully things will settle soon and I can spend more time reading and learning from you guys!  Trimmed about half of our herd yesterday with LivinWrightFarm, and will need to do the other half soon too.  I'll see about posting some pictures of the babies later today too!

Anyone on BYH that belongs to the AR15.com forum?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't belong to that forum, but I can't wait to see the pictures!  How is your puppy? Do you have any updated pictures? Hope so.  I have been wondering how you and all your critters have been doing. I noticed you haven't been on much, so I figured that there is no point in sending you a message. Hope it slows down for you as well. Take care, and don't work too hard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> It's been very busy lately and haven't had much time at all to enjoy BYHs.  Hopefully things will settle soon and I can spend more time reading and learning from you guys!  Trimmed about half of our herd yesterday with LivinWrightFarm, and will need to do the other half soon too.  I'll see about posting some pictures of the babies later today too!
> 
> Anyone on BYH that belongs to the AR15.com forum?


Thanks for the update, I will have to check out the website.
tell LivinWrightFarm, I miss reading her journal, it has been a while since we have seen her.

 Can't wait for pics


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay, here are some pictures!  It's snowing today so the goats are all inside but some of these pictures I took the other day before we got buried in cold, wet, white stuff... no, I don't like snow.

First off, puppy pictures.  












And a few goat pictures!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Okay, here are some pictures!  It's snowing today so the goats are all inside but some of these pictures I took the other day before we got buried in cold, wet, white stuff... no, I don't like snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the jumping picture! When did the black adn white spotted kid arrive and is is a doe or buckling? I absolutely love the coloring!   I may have seen it before but I don't want to look back and see!

ETA: Never mind I looked back and figured it out, I think. The little black and white ones are Sophia's bucklings right? 
P.S. The jumping picture would be a cute POW!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 12, 2012)

The black headed boer doeling is Sophia's and the spotted black/white buckling is Bonnie's.  Bonnie is 1/2 Boer and 1/2 Nigerian Dwarf, sire of the kids is a Nigerian dwarf.  She had twin bucklings but I already sold on of them to a lady out in NY who wanted to bottle feed   Both of these kids are for sale as well


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Cuties...


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> The black headed boer doeling is Sophia's and the spotted black/white buckling is Bonnie's.  Bonnie is 1/2 Boer and 1/2 Nigerian Dwarf, sire of the kids is a Nigerian dwarf.  She had twin bucklings but I already sold on of them to a lady out in NY who wanted to bottle feed   Both of these kids are for sale as well


Ok, got it. I saw the post where Bonnie's kids were shown but no mom name was on it. I do love Sophie's doe too, I love the boers that aren't traditional red/white. I have a thing for things that are different! If I were to ever get enough land to have a nice herd of goats I would be tempted to get boers but have a herd of black headed boers and other non traditional colors!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the pictures, thanks


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolutely loved the pics.  Thanks so much for sharing.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

So adorable. Thank you for the puppy picture! I have been wanting another rottie. I think you will help me though it with your pics.  I love black and white goats. She is beautiful. Thank you for sharing all the pictures. I wish we had snow, we might be getting some this weekend.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Fortheloveofgoats, you can come take all the snow you want!  Haul it off my the dump truck load, I won't miss it 

Casanova got aggressive with me yesterday, doe in heat, he thought I was going to take her from him.  He came at me and I grabbed my shepherds staff and wack... I hit myself in the face.  Oops.  I chased him off than dealt with the pain in my face.  This is the first time Casanova has ever shown any aggression, he's always been a perfect gentleman.  Guess hormones got to him.
I have a nice bruise from just under my right eye down to my jaw.  To make matters worse I trimmed Dandy's feet and she caught the back of my thigh and ripped upwards with her horn.  Ouch.  I decided to quit working with the animals before I got hurt again.  

Marlowmanor,  I'd love to have a few spotted boers to go with my couple of black headed ones but I've never seen one even remotely close to us.  I do like the red headed boers though, and also the red paints.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Fortheloveofgoats, you can come take all the snow you want!  Haul it off my the dump truck load, I won't miss it
> 
> Casanova got aggressive with me yesterday, doe in heat, he thought I was going to take her from him.  He came at me and I grabbed my shepherds staff and wack... I hit myself in the face.  Oops.  I chased him off than dealt with the pain in my face.  This is the first time Casanova has ever shown any aggression, he's always been a perfect gentleman.  Guess hormones got to him.
> I have a nice bruise from just under my right eye down to my jaw.  To make matters worse I trimmed Dandy's feet and she caught the back of my thigh and ripped upwards with her horn.  Ouch.  I decided to quit working with the animals before I got hurt again.
> ...


Hormones have a lot to do with changing moods.   I found out about Hormones and changing moods from a 2 lbs bunny.  Now that's  Nothing compared to a goat.  lol Sorry to hear about the bruises.  I don't think your animals meant to hurt. 

It's nice to have spots, shakes things up, but traditionals still are impressive.  Paints as well.   Nice looking herd MrsDiesel.  Thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

How far away are these?   http://watertown.craigslist.org/grd/2778530703.html ...I really like them.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Those are some beauties!  Waterford NY is about 8 hours from here, so safely say 2 days worth of travel out and back.  Sure is tempting...   I can't leave for two days though... we currently only have wood heat and someone has to be here to keep the fire going.  I'll have to keep them in mind though!  Maybe I'll contact them this summer


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

It is only a 12 hour trip for me LOL


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm assuming that's 12 hours to NY?  They must be almost half way between us!  LOL


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep 12 hours there and 12 hours back


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

mapquest lisbon to ossipee is 6 hour and 35 mins 315 miles  I would do it not sure if I would in bad weather but maybe 

they are adorable


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are cute!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Fortheloveofgoats, you can come take all the snow you want!  Haul it off my the dump truck load, I won't miss it
> 
> Casanova got aggressive with me yesterday, doe in heat, he thought I was going to take her from him.  He came at me and I grabbed my shepherds staff and wack... I hit myself in the face.  Oops.  I chased him off than dealt with the pain in my face.  This is the first time Casanova has ever shown any aggression, he's always been a perfect gentleman.  Guess hormones got to him.
> I have a nice bruise from just under my right eye down to my jaw.  To make matters worse I trimmed Dandy's feet and she caught the back of my thigh and ripped upwards with her horn.  Ouch.  I decided to quit working with the animals before I got hurt again.
> ...


Ok, well I hope that I can take some of it away from you tomorrow. We are "supposed" to have some tomorrow. Ouch so sorry to hear about the bruise, and for the horn in the thigh. Are you doing ok with it today? I think that was smart of you to quit working with the animals when you did. Hope that you are ok today, take care.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 4, 2012)

Things have been super busy around here lately but I try to pop in now and then to say HI!

We've been doing testing this past week getting the herd cleared.  TB, Brucellosis, Johnes, and CAE.  The first three were free through the state vets office so we went ahead and did them   Did you know getting blood out of a Boer in the winter is about like trying to get blood out of a turnip? LOL, the poor goats got poked an awful lot while the Vet was attempting to draw blood.  They ended up taking blood from their ears! Ouch... the Boers have so much hair, hide and fat this time of year they couldn't find the jugular except on a few of the Boer/dairy mixes.  It was a bit traumatic for everyone, the vet was so sorry about not being able to get blood other than from the ears.  Glad it's done now though!  


Here are a few pictures of some of the girls 























Forgot to add that we'll be adding some more registered Boers to the herd in a week or two!    We're also picking up two more commercial Boers shortly as well


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

That top picture boer reminds me of one of my Nubs.  So photogenic.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 4, 2012)

yay for new goats.
I hope all your tests come back great. Miss talking to ya and LivingWright Farm tell her hi for me


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 4, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> That top picture boer reminds me of one of my Nubs.  So photogenic.


She isn't normally so photogenic!  LOL, she's always been hard to get good pictures of 

Autumn, I'll post pictures of the new goats when I finally get to pick them up   and I'll tell LivinWrightFarm you said Hi!


----------

